# Bristol Reptile Owners.



## ReptileKid

Hi, 
just wondering how many rep owners there are in bristol?
and thought it would be a good thing to get people from the same area talking about things there colletion/rep shops and anything else.
so yeah if your from bristol then post


----------



## ReptileKid

awh no intrest.:bash:


----------



## Anna89

Hi! I'm in Bristol!! Well South Gloucstershire really! I've got 2 male bearded dragons and one female. Also I'm picking up a red fire and ice trio on sunday ( also beardies ) what have you got? We like The Reptile Zone in Filton and Blagdon water gardens if we're up for a trek!! you??


----------



## ReptileKid

2 green iggs a bosc and a leo, yeah rep zones good but havnt been there much, jurassic reps prob my favourite, over hengrove way, got my leo from blagdon i like some of there reps


----------



## Anna89

oh yea just noticed your creatures at the bottom! cool! yea we've only been in jurrasic reps once because its quite a long way for me but it was really clean and their animals were obviously well looked after! any other reptile shops you know of? shame no one else is responding! i'm sure we can't be the only ones!


----------



## Paul-D

Hay guys! I'm from Bristol... Headley Park to be precise...

My pets are in my sig, and my local reptile shop is Jurassic Reps


----------



## Anna89

Hi Paul! nice to see another one! Not sure where Headley Park is but i'm guessing Hengrove way if jurrasic reps is your local! know of any other rep shops around??


----------



## ReptileKid

:O
Headly park, im bedminster down! 
nice collection mate, the only ones i no of are: cadbury, blagdon, reptile zone, and jurassic reps. =/ Any more anyone?


----------



## robhalex

ReptileKid said:


> Hi,
> just wondering how many rep owners there are in bristol?
> and thought it would be a good thing to get people from the same area talking about things there colletion/rep shops and anything else.
> so yeah if your from bristol then post


i would imagine theres alot more than us in bristol, just alot probably havent heard of this website!

ive got 2 corn snakes, 2 geckos (did have 3 but one went to paul_d thisafternoon) and 2 tarantulas! 

need to alter my sig now but il do that when i can be bothered and my internet starts working properly

i live in thornbury, just north of bristol btw and commute to work in filton every day. work at airbus directly opposite repzone. not too keen on that place anymore, staff are getting more friendly now but they dont seem to look after alot of the reps properly. spotted mites in one tank and some half dead looking leos in another! they have got an alligator tho which is cool! 

never been to jurassic reps, whats it like?


----------



## kato

*Bristol*

We live relatively close to Bristol and often find ourselves there. I must say that the information on the Reptile Zone is inaccurate. The Staff there are always happy to help and the Reptiles always are in a good condition. If you ever notice anything wrong, politely point out to the Staff the suspected problem and I am sure that they will rectify it in a satisfactory way for all. In fact, many if not all of Reptile Zone Staff are respected members on RFUK.

What you need to remember is that however hard you try to run any business there is the odd problem. I, like the owner of the Reptile Zone have been lucky enough to travel quite extensively and have gained knowledge in the natural environments of Reptiles. So I do know that they are trying their hardest to give the Reptiles the bestest natural environment possible. Which is not always good when your trying to sell Reptiles because generally you cannot see them. Some shops that you go in have no natural type environment for the reptiles - this I believe generally causes stress.

Jurassic Reps is a relatively new venture to Bristol and in my opinion a cracking Shop - I hope that they do well. Recently there was talk of a Reptile Meeting being held here periodically - so perhaps it might be an idea to contact them and ask. I know that my wife and I will back any meeting at Jurassic Reps or at the Reptile Zone.

I know of no other Shops in Bristol, but as mentioned before Blagdon is not a bad place. The first couple of times that we visited there was problems with Snakes that we reported to Staff and they dealt with it in a professional manner. They have a great selection here and do listen to your needs and requirements.


----------



## Catherine896

Im from Bristol too. My pets are in my signature


----------



## Paul-D

robhalex said:


> i would imagine theres alot more than us in bristol, just alot probably havent heard of this website!
> 
> ive got 2 corn snakes, 2 geckos (did have 3 but one went to paul_d thisafternoon) and 2 tarantulas!
> 
> need to alter my sig now but il do that when i can be bothered and my internet starts working properly
> 
> i live in thornbury, just north of bristol btw and commute to work in filton every day. work at airbus directly opposite repzone. not too keen on that place anymore, staff are getting more friendly now but they dont seem to look after alot of the reps properly. spotted mites in one tank and some half dead looking leos in another! they have got an alligator tho which is cool!
> 
> never been to jurassic reps, whats it like?


What an odd coincidence! My Brother is doing an apprenticeship at Airbus! Do you know a kid called Arran Davies!?

I've got nothing bad to say about Jurassic Reps! Always well stocked, animals well looked after and staff are helpful! :2thumb:


----------



## ninjaboy6r

hi all, thanx for all the good comments about my shop (jurassic reps), i have had a massave iggy viv built in the shop now and have had a big clean up and change around and is better than ever. any1 is welcome to come in and have a brew and a chat and if any1 ever has a problem with my shop or animals just dont be afraid to tell me as constructive critisism is the best and it gives me something to work to.
i will get some pics of the shop revamp up soon.


----------



## leptophis

One thing i love about Bristol is the way the shops are friendly with each other, Ryan and I talk all the same and share experiences and learn from each other, we get ideas of each other which aids our customers, I think Bristol would be great for a club, but it would mean putting the members putting the work in to do it. Certainly at the Reptile zone were not perfect, and yes we have bad day, but we try our best to look after our customers and animals in every way we can. I know Ryan and Jurassics are exactly the same.


----------



## ljkenny

I'm also from Brizzle!

Well, not FROM Brizzle, but I live hear.


----------



## SWMorelia

I come over the bridge to visit on occasions... Will that do....
I mainly go over to visit Reptile Zone and agree with all the positive stuff said about it. 
It's a cracking shop and the staff are all well trained... The only problem I see there is that grumpy one that hangs about in the back ground...The one they call Pete :whistling2:

Hi Pete, hows it going mate....:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## medusa0373

I'm not from Bristol but I live near Kato and Wohic, does that count??! :2thumb:

Have been to both Reptile Zone and Jurassic Pets in Bristol and both seemed quite good. Also tried to go to The Reptile House in Kingswood but it never ever seems to be open????


----------



## boss

hi i live in bishopsworth and own a leopard gecko called steff


----------



## athy59

medusa0373 said:


> I'm not from Bristol but I live near Kato and Wohic, does that count??! :2thumb:
> 
> Have been to both Reptile Zone and Jurassic Pets in Bristol and both seemed quite good. Also tried to go to The Reptile House in Kingswood but it never ever seems to be open????


 
Because its. this >>> *D.S. (of Hanham) and The Reptile Shop (of kingswood.) are now both shut down.*


----------



## tigersnake

Hi all,
I live in Bristol and I have a couple of snakes.
All the best,
Brian.


----------



## Paul-D

boss said:


> hi i live in bishopsworth and own a leopard gecko called steff


That's right next to me! 5 minute walk tops! I live opposite the swimming baths and up the huge hill, next headley park school! :2thumb:


----------



## lawrence

im from bath :2thumb:


----------



## angels1531

My baby bro has a maclot <sp?> and a JCP, he lives up the gloucester rd in Brizzle.


----------



## ReptileKid

Paul-D said:


> That's right next to me! 5 minute walk tops! I live opposite the swimming baths and up the huge hill, next headley park school! :2thumb:


Guessing you live headly lane?
Im ilchester, just by cross hands


----------



## Paul-D

ReptileKid said:


> Guessing you live headly lane?
> Im ilchester, just by cross hands


Yeah just off Headley Lane, in Brookdale Road...

I'm at the Cross Hands most Fridays lol. You might know me... I worked in the local Co-op for two years...

Good to know fellow Reptile lovers are in the area!!


----------



## medusa0373

athy59 said:


> Because its. this >>> *D.S. (of Hanham) and The Reptile Shop (of kingswood.) are now both shut down.*


Ah! that would explain it. Mind you last time we tried to go was around Easter time, and it was still there then, just had the closed sign up. 

Ta!


----------



## TW

I'm here too...

Anyone got a heat mat forsale locally...lol


----------



## puff108

I live in Bristol, i use to live in withywood until march when i moved to sea mills, i have a bearded dragon and my new leo, think more may be on the horizan lol


----------



## puff108

where about is jurassic reps may have to pop in on the weekend for a look usually go to cadbury as get all the pets stuff at the same time lol


----------



## ReptileKid

puff108 said:


> where about is jurassic reps may have to pop in on the weekend for a look usually go to cadbury as get all the pets stuff at the same time lol


Jurassic reps
507 wells rd
hengrove

good shop


----------



## puff108

thank you


----------



## TW

I dont spose any of you would be driving past exeter back up here any time soon? Just bought a snake i need to collect..lol


----------



## ljkenny

TW said:


> I dont spose any of you would be driving past exeter back up here any time soon? Just bought a snake i need to collect..lol


How soon is 'soon'?


----------



## TW

ljkenny said:


> How soon is 'soon'?


Umm well in the next two weeks or so. The cheque should be with him tomos so once that clears really.. If anyone was i'd happily give them some money to do so.


----------



## ljkenny

TW said:


> Umm well in the next two weeks or so. The cheque should be with him tomos so once that clears really.. If anyone was i'd happily give them some money to do so.


I may be able to help you out.

I will be heading down there within the next couple of weeks.

I don't know if it will be tomorrow, at the weekend or next week though.

I'll get back to you!

Money would be good.


----------



## TW

ljkenny said:


> I may be able to help you out.
> 
> I will be heading down there within the next couple of weeks.
> 
> I don't know if it will be tomorrow, at the weekend or next week though.
> 
> I'll get back to you!
> 
> Money would be good.


Ok let me know and money goes without saying...


----------



## ljkenny

No worries!


----------



## robhalex

Paul-D said:


> What an odd coincidence! My Brother is doing an apprenticeship at Airbus! Do you know a kid called Arran Davies!?
> 
> I've got nothing bad to say about Jurassic Reps! Always well stocked, animals well looked after and staff are helpful! :2thumb:




dont know him by face but i know him by name. im not actually up on main site yet because i broke my spine and was off work for along time. so im back at college doing abit of catchup work for now. but yeah your right, thats one hell of a coincidence! is your brother doing a higher or a craft apprenticeship and what year is he in? 1st 3rd or 4th?


----------



## Anna89

Hi! Any of you got a spare 2 or 3 ft beech viv you want to sell me?? Seeing as your all pretty close?? Ta.

Anna.


----------



## ljkenny

Yes, but it comes with a Coastal Carpet Python, lol!


----------



## ReptileKid

Buy the viv get a CCP free? 
:O bargin haha!


----------



## TW

Anyone going to Rodbaston?


----------



## lee b

hi,im in bristol too (knowle).just got my first royal python yesterday,so might be calling on some of you local's if i get any problems.
lee


----------



## ljkenny

lee b said:


> hi,im in bristol too (knowle).just got my first royal python yesterday,so might be calling on some of you local's if i get any problems.
> lee


No problem! : victory:


----------



## ReptileKid

Looking fro a swap:
Female CB08 Royal for a BCI male.


----------



## TW

Nobody going to Rodbaston then?


----------



## ReptileKid

no, dad wont take me 
cos i went to PRAS.


----------



## ReptileKid

just found some info (thanks to athy)

Jolleys are now doing live/frozen food for reps.
heres the address:

*Jollyes
Aldermoor way*
*Longwell Green*
*Bristol*
*Bs30 7DA*
*telephone number. 0117-9602960*

*£2.39 a tub.*


----------



## chimpy666

Another Bristolian Rep keeper who spends enough (Too much time) :Na_Na_Na_Na: time drinking brews with Ry at Jreps.


----------



## ReptileKid

nice to see another bristolian rep keeper


----------



## ljkenny

He does make exceedingly good brews!


----------



## athy59

*re live foods/frozen foods.*



oasis_reps said:


> just found some info (thanks to athy)
> 
> Jolleys are now doing live/frozen food for reps.
> heres the address:
> 
> *Jollyes*
> *Aldermoor way*
> *Longwell Green*
> *Bristol*
> *Bs30 7DA*
> *telephone number. 0117-9602960*
> 
> *£2.39 a tub.*


 

*I put this in for people who live in East side of Bristol, After The Reptile shop in Kingswood and D.S. in Hanham closed down, it was costing me a fortune to buy foods online. I reg got to Jollyes to buy bulk food for my furry Reps. I asked the manager if he was doing live foods etc, turned out he had numerous people asking as well as me enquiring if he doing live foods. So they have started. Its nearer to me anyway.*
*What i do is to ring up and place my order on what i need. *
*I dont know the prices of Frozen foods, so best bet is to ring and see what they got in and prices. It cost me more in Fuel to go all way over to South of Bristol, so its just not worth me going for just maybe 1 tub of crickets etc. *


----------



## _jake_

Im in South Gloustershire too Anna, im in Little Stoke to be precised nr Bradley stoke. Were are you??,Also to all Bristolian keepers

Almondsbury graden center now have herps. Dont sell live/frozen food of yet but equipment and livstock is good, cheap too. Last time i visited they had

Leopard gecko's
Chillien Rose and Fire leg T's
Horned Frogs
Bearded Dragons
Anoles
Dragon Agama
Amel Corns
American Green Tree frog
White tree frog

Not a great selection, but great becuase all their reps are cheap as far as i stand and there leo's are apparently 'normals' and i seen mack snows, blizzards and other morphs there sold as normals for £36 but i setlled for a Hypo tangerine, getting another leo for xmas so hopefully they wont have found out about morphs by then:lol2: but they have great labelling, a wall full of general info about all the species sold, and the one woman who deals with the reps is very informative. And seems to know here stuff.

There in the aquatic section


----------



## ReptileKid

might have to pop in there when im over that way


----------



## _jake_

oasis_reps said:


> might have to pop in there when im over that way


 yeah it is a great place.

How are you today?


----------



## RUSTYROOY-RKO

Bristolian rep keeper here too...
i buy my live and frozen rep food from a shop on gloucester road


----------



## ReptileKid

Im great thanks herpmad, i got my new BCI today! 
i think it may be a BCI x BCC but not 100%, i've finished getting any more reps now, my collection will stay as it is but i love it!


----------



## matty18714

Im from Bristol also


----------



## ReptileKid

hey matty 
what d'ya keep?


----------



## matty18714

I have a Royal and a corn. I havent been keeping for too long, about 9 months or so i think.


----------



## _jake_

oasis_reps said:


> Im great thanks herpmad, i got my new BCI today!
> i think it may be a BCI x BCC but not 100%, i've finished getting any more reps now, my collection will stay as it is but i love it!


Wow, great news:mf_dribble:



matty18714 said:


> Im from Bristol also


Hi matty



matty18714 said:


> I have a Royal and a corn. I havent been keeping for too long, about 9 months or so i think.


Still a nice collection. Welcome


----------



## matt_lyons_1612

Hey all,

Thought I'd come and join the Bristol party!

In response to a couple of earlier posts, the only reptile shops I am aware of in the Bristol area are Jurassic Reps, Blagdon, Cadbury's and Reptile Zone.... however I personally will have nothing to do with Reptile Zone. 

From my experience, the service from the younger members of staff is ok, but the manager seems to have no passion for what he does. The last time I went there was to buy a tub of locusts, but he only had bags of 50 for £15. I told him I only had £5 on me, so he told me he would make up a tub from one of the bags. A tub would normally cost somewhere between £2 and £3, so when I handed my note over I expected change, but instead was given a rude glare and a less than full tub of locusts. On previous visits I also spotted mites in a few of the vivs, and a dead beardie 

So, my advice is stick to Blagdon and Jurassic Reps, use Cadbury's if you really need to, but I found the staff lacking somewhat in their knowledge of the animals (the young gent seemed surprised when i told him tegus should be fed more than just crickets..... their tegu has been there for over a year, poor thing) and by no means would I visit Reptile Zone.

By the way, if you have breasts, you might actually get some decent service from Mr. Reptile Zone..... but don't count on it.


----------



## ReptileKid

matt_lyons_1612 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Thought I'd come and join the Bristol party!
> 
> In response to a couple of earlier posts, the only reptile shops I am aware of in the Bristol area are Jurassic Reps, Blagdon, Cadbury's and Reptile Zone.... however I personally will have nothing to do with Reptile Zone.
> 
> From my experience, the service from the younger members of staff is ok, but the manager seems to have no passion for what he does. The last time I went there was to buy a tub of locusts, but he only had bags of 50 for £15. I told him I only had £5 on me, so he told me he would make up a tub from one of the bags. A tub would normally cost somewhere between £2 and £3, so when I handed my note over I expected change, but instead was given a rude glare and a less than full tub of locusts. On previous visits I also spotted mites in a few of the vivs, and a dead beardie
> 
> So, my advice is stick to Blagdon and Jurassic Reps, use Cadbury's if you really need to, but I found the staff lacking somewhat in their knowledge of the animals (the young gent seemed surprised when i told him tegus should be fed more than just crickets..... their tegu has been there for over a year, poor thing) and by no means would I visit Reptile Zone.
> 
> By the way, if you have breasts, you might actually get some decent service from Mr. Reptile Zone..... but don't count on it.


 
Nice i only use jurassic reps and somtimes blagdon, been rep zone once nd it was ok, cadbury is ok for equiptment but wouldnt buy a rep there.


----------



## ReptileKid

Morning everyone 
anyone on here?
im bored:bash:


----------



## Repta

Hi guys,

Paragon and I are down the road somewhat Chippenham way but we tend to travel to Blagdon at least once a month as they have the best selection of wood we've found yet! 

As to other places; the local guy's decent and we've found a nice little place in Warminster that has a DWA and a very nice selection of venomous.


----------



## Anna89

Hi matt lyons! I found very good service at the rep zone however that was probably because i'm a woman - like you said! however the way they keep their animals is questionable... bearded dragons on woodchip and fed grass!!! made them get one out yesterday cos I thought it was dead! It looked like they chucked a bulk bag of about 100 x large hoppers in with one adult beardie aswell.. needless to say he was looking very stressed! I did however manage to get a specially made 6x2x2 viv excellent quality for £177!! 

Hermad boi, i'm in Easter compton atm - moving to olveston in new year! 

Anna.


----------



## ReptileKid

Repta said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Paragon and I are down the road somewhat Chippenham way but we tend to travel to Blagdon at least once a month as they have the best selection of wood we've found yet!
> 
> As to other places; the local guy's decent and we've found a nice little place in Warminster that has a DWA and a very nice selection of venomous.


might have to pop down your way and have a look at the shop when 
my dad will take me lol!
havnt been to blagdon in a while now, but when i got my leo
from there they were very good


----------



## ReptileKid

Moroccan Uro for sale Bristol, see thread below.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/217271-adult-male-moroccan-uro-bristol.html


----------



## Nebbz

im from bristol tooooooo


----------



## ReptileKid

Nebbz said:


> im from bristol tooooooo


 hey Nebbz! 
nice collection!


----------



## Skar's Royals

Repta said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Paragon and I are down the road somewhat Chippenham way but we tend to travel to Blagdon at least once a month as they have the best selection of wood we've found yet!
> 
> As to other places; the local guy's decent and we've found a nice little place in Warminster that has a DWA and a very nice selection of venomous.


 
Dps is the nuts :notworthy:

Reptile Shack is cack :bash::whip:


----------



## SWAnimalCouriers

ninjaboy6r said:


> hi all, thanx for all the good comments about my shop (jurassic reps), i have had a massave iggy viv built in the shop now and have had a big clean up and change around and is better than ever. any1 is welcome to come in and have a brew and a chat and if any1 ever has a problem with my shop or animals just dont be afraid to tell me as constructive critisism is the best and it gives me something to work to.
> i will get some pics of the shop revamp up soon.


Why is it when I come in I get told to make my own????? I know I practically live in your shop but still!!! lol I'm holding you to the above!!

Would recommend Jurassic Reps to anyone! Don't know any other shop where you can get the same one to one attention and help from the staff. Just a shame Ryan doesn't have more space! I think my own sofa and a 40" tv and ps3 would really make it home! lol

My collection is below!

If anyone needs a courior for theire animals give me a shout. I'm insured for the job and am registered to transport animals as part of my buisness up to 8 Hours from collection of the animal to delivery. As I have a tender for work mon-fri 8-6 any work would need to be evenings or weekends. I use an '08 Astravan so unfortunatly no 20 foot vivs :devil: lol Cheap rates for RFUK members.

PM me, Email [email protected] or call 07500 554 388 for a quote.

If anyone's interested in the following let me know : http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/217712-male-red-tegu-free-good.html

Thanks

Steve :2thumb:


----------



## ReptileKid

stevenwhiteside said:


> Why is it when I come in I get told to make my own????? I know I practically live in your shop but still!!! lol I'm holding you to the above!!
> 
> Would recommend Jurassic Reps to anyone! Don't know any other shop where you can get the same one to one attention and help from the staff. Just a shame Ryan doesn't have more space! I think my own sofa and a 40" tv and ps3 would really make it home! lol
> 
> My collection is below!
> 
> If anyone needs a courior for theire animals give me a shout. I'm insured for the job and am registered to transport animals as part of my buisness up to 8 Hours from collection of the animal to delivery. As I have a tender for work mon-fri 8-6 any work would need to be evenings or weekends. I use an '08 Astravan so unfortunatly no 20 foot vivs :devil: lol Cheap rates for RFUK members.
> 
> PM me, Email [email protected] or call 07500 554 388 for a quote.
> 
> If anyone's interested in the following let me know : http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizard-classifieds/217712-male-red-tegu-free-good.html
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve :2thumb:


Hey steve,
Darn i woould of took the tegu on if i had the space 
Maybe if i get my new viv/stack for xmas i will have room (thats if you still have him)
Good luck rehoming though!:2thumb:


----------



## SWAnimalCouriers

No worries mate I'm not desperate to re-home him and it's not because he's not wanted but my 2 are enough for me long term. And the female I got still has a few problems and i'm not sure I will ever be convinced she is ok for re-homing. So I have the time to be picky about where he goes. It will only be somewhere that I know he will be for life and where he can get the proper care and attention he needs. I maybe be able to offer a 6 ft viv with him but it's not mine and will need to be paid for . I will get a price if someone is interested. No Photo's of the viv at present and it is homemade.

Steve


----------



## ReptileKid

stevenwhiteside said:


> No worries mate I'm not desperate to re-home him and it's not because he's not wanted but my 2 are enough for me long term. And the female I got still has a few problems and i'm not sure I will ever be convinced she is ok for re-homing. So I have the time to be picky about where he goes. It will only be somewhere that I know he will be for life and where he can get the proper care and attention he needs. I maybe be able to offer a 6 ft viv with him but it's not mine and will need to be paid for . I will get a price if someone is interested. No Photo's of the viv at present and it is homemade.
> 
> Steve


 how much would the viv be?
just wondering as might have money for xmas,
if it ever did get rehomed to me you would be able to come and see him,
i will get in touch after xmas if hes stil avalible


----------



## SWAnimalCouriers

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/liza...rb-keepers-contribution-good.html#post2921712


----------



## Mirf

Originally from Bristol ( born and bred) but now live over the bridge. I think I will have to check out Jurassic reps next time I'm over, it sounds great.

Is there a website?


----------



## Anna89

Hi Smirfy! I also lived in Bristol moved to wales (Newport) but have moved back again now! as to the website, I would like to know aswell!

Anyone else from Bristol wanna have a shout??

Anna.


----------



## ReptileKid

HI!
nope, Jurassic reps dont have a website 
ryan should hurry up and get one,
or let me do him one!:lol2:


----------



## Mirf

Anna89 said:


> Hi Smirfy! I also lived in Bristol moved to wales (Newport) but have moved back again now! as to the website, I would like to know aswell!
> 
> Anyone else from Bristol wanna have a shout??
> 
> Anna.


Only about 20 ish miles from where I am now then 

How am I supposed to know what goodies there are at J.R's without a website? Tsk tsk:lol2:


----------



## ReptileKid

Smirfy said:


> Only about 20 ish miles from where I am now then
> 
> How am I supposed to know what goodies there are at J.R's without a website? Tsk tsk:lol2:


you could just go there, you wont be disapointed!


----------



## Mirf

oasis_reps said:


> you could just go there, you wont be disapointed!


I'm sure I wouldn't, but it is a 2 hour drive from here and my other half has developed a pathological fear of reptile shops. Mainly due to my 'I want one!!' comments every time i see a lizard I don't have:lol2:

Maybe a bit of bribery....or constant whining may work?


----------



## ReptileKid

Smirfy said:


> I'm sure I wouldn't, but it is a 2 hour drive from here and my other half has developed a pathological fear of reptile shops. Mainly due to my 'I want one!!' comments every time i see a lizard I don't have:lol2:
> 
> Maybe a bit of bribery....or constant whining may work?


think my mum has the same fear of rep shops LOL!


----------



## Mirf

It's a bugger isn't it?:lol2:


----------



## ReptileKid

Yes..
Especialy when they have the money! :|


----------



## Mirf

oasis_reps said:


> Yes..
> Especialy when they have the money! :|


Funny you should say that,. My other half confiscates my credit cards whenever I am within dribbling distance of a rep shop:mf_dribble:


----------



## incrisis

Good morning you lot, didn't know this thread existed until last night so thought I would say HI : victory:


----------



## Anna89

Hi! just seen your thread about the meet! maybe post it here aswell?? I dont know where cabbot circus is! whats the parking like? maybe have a back up meet like a family friendly pub? just a suggestion?? 

Anna.


----------



## Mirf

Morning guys, how is sunny Bristol this morning?

Meet? Where? Is anyone invited??:flrt:


----------



## incrisis

Anna89 said:


> Hi! just seen your thread about the meet! maybe post it here aswell?? I dont know where cabbot circus is! whats the parking like? maybe have a back up meet like a family friendly pub? just a suggestion??
> 
> Anna.


Cabot Circus is the new shopping bit next to the Galleries in the centre.
Parking is ok, £3 for up to 2 hours in the new one though :shock:

I was thinking about a daytime meet on the weekend to begin with but if peeps would prefer a pub meet then suggestions are welcome


----------



## Anna89

incrisis suggested it!


----------



## incrisis

Smirfy said:


> Morning guys, how is sunny Bristol this morning?
> 
> Meet? Where? Is anyone invited??:flrt:


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/219235-bristol-keepers-meet.html#post2941506

Anyone is invited :flrt:


----------



## Mirf

incrisis said:


> I was thinking about a daytime meet on the weekend to begin with but if peeps would prefer a pub meet then suggestions are welcome


I'm Bristolian, of course a pub meet is a good idea!!:lol2: Not seen the inside of a pub in over 18 months as my o/h is tee total. Sounds like a cunning plan.....


----------



## incrisis

Smirfy said:


> I'm Bristolian, of course a pub meet is a good idea!!:lol2: Not seen the inside of a pub in over 18 months as my o/h is tee total. Sounds like a cunning plan.....


There are some nice places on the waterfront. 

Afternoon meet, possibly going into the evening?


----------



## Mirf

I sooo like your way of thinking!


----------



## TW

Any of my fellow bristolians got a 3 or 4ft viv forsale?


----------



## incrisis

TW said:


> Any of my fellow bristolians got a 3 or 4ft viv forsale?


Nope, but are you up for a meet with other like minded reptile keeping nutters?

See thread in Off topic : victory:


----------



## ReptileKid

bumpp


----------



## ninjaboy6r

TW said:


> Any of my fellow bristolians got a 3 or 4ft viv forsale?


 
yep brand new only £99.99. BARGAIN :2thumb:


----------



## Anna89

hey!!!! we're fallin off the page here!!!! 

Hi Ninja boy! is that £99 for the 3ft or the 4ft? solid back? assuming its from stock in your shop?

Anna.


----------



## ninjaboy6r

Anna89 said:


> hey!!!! we're fallin off the page here!!!!
> 
> Hi Ninja boy! is that £99 for the 3ft or the 4ft? solid back? assuming its from stock in your shop?
> 
> Anna.


hi anna, yep i sell them in the shop at 99.99, its 36 x 18 x 18 solid backed in beech or oak with toughened glass. 48 x 18 x 18 solid back is 129.99 or 3mm back for 109.99.


ryan


----------



## TW

Anyone want to trade anything for the £150 in Mall vouchers i got given from work today? lol


----------



## Mirf

TW said:


> Anyone want to trade anything for the £150 in Mall vouchers i got given from work today? lol


packet of cheese and onion crisps and a bag of chilli nuts?:lol2:


----------



## Anna89

Hi! i'll give you a tenner!! seriously tho what you want for them?

Anna.


----------



## Kahuna

is that bristol meet still happening? I might be up for it, have to ignore that I only have an empty vivarium thus far!


----------



## Mirf

Kahuna said:


> is that bristol meet still happening? I might be up for it, have to ignore that I only have an empty vivarium thus far!


The more the merrier and I'm sure that viv won't be empty for long!!:2thumb:


----------



## SWAnimalCouriers

stevenwhiteside said:


> Why is it when I come in I get told to make my own????? I know I practically live in your shop but still!!! lol I'm holding you to the above!!


Update on the above....I went in yesterday...and my coffee was waiting!

Can't beat that for service...even if Ryan had absolutely nothing to do with the making of it and it was all down to Kirsty and the "help" lol

Red Tegu's have been rehomed now incase anyone was wandering.

Oh and he might kill me for this however the first phase of Ryan's website is up and running....

Jurassic Reps - For All Your Reptilian Needs


but remember it is still an on going project and not the 100% finished product but it's an idea of where he's going with it! and lets face it anyone who has met Ryan knows you will usually need an idea of where he is going with things! :lol2:

Steve

PS sorry Ry!


----------



## ninjaboy6r

stevenwhiteside said:


> Update on the above....I went in yesterday...and my coffee was waiting!
> 
> Can't beat that for service...even if Ryan had absolutely nothing to do with the making of it and it was all down to Kirsty and the "help" lol
> 
> Red Tegu's have been rehomed now incase anyone was wandering.
> 
> Oh and he might kill me for this however the first phase of Ryan's website is up and running....
> 
> Jurassic Reps - For All Your Reptilian Needs
> 
> 
> but remember it is still an on going project and not the 100% finished product but it's an idea of where he's going with it! and lets face it anyone who has met Ryan knows you will usually need an idea of where he is going with things! :lol2:
> 
> Steve
> 
> PS sorry Ry!


cheers for the plug steve, ill sort out payment tomorrow :lol2::lol2:


----------



## SWAnimalCouriers

ninjaboy6r said:


> cheers for the plug steve, ill sort out payment tomorrow :lol2::lol2:


Any payment gratefully received in coffee white 2 sugar tokens my friend!


----------



## ReptileKid

Hey everyone 
I'm looking for a monitor/tegu for the new 6' viv im getting 
so anyone in bristol/surronding area selling a monitor or tegu, looking
to pay £100-120 tops.
cheers


----------



## squeeky

*bristol reptiles*

hi hun i have loads of reptiles and i live in sea mills.
i use reptile zone for all my stuff for my reptile babies.


----------



## TW

Anyone know of any Boiga's locally?


----------



## ljkenny

Speak to Angi at Reptile Zone.

She's on here too.


----------



## TW

ljkenny said:


> Speak to Angi at Reptile Zone.
> 
> She's on here too.


I just called rz and apparently i need to call back tomos. They mentioned Angi and she breeds? Whats her forum name? I'll drop a pm 

I've wanted a rf for ages. I'm now at the stage to own one and its my birthday on the 27th so why not hey...if i can.


----------



## ljkenny

Yes, her name on here is Angi, lol!


----------



## TW

ljkenny said:


> Yes, her name on here is Angi, lol!


Cheers..things are never normally that easy...lol


----------



## ljkenny

TW said:


> Cheers..things are never normally that easy...lol


I know what you mean.

Is there any chance you could send/link me to your avatar picture please?


----------



## TW

ljkenny said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> Is there any chance you could send/link me to your avatar picture please?


Thats Angi emailed. 

Lol its a fake arm... Google Image Result for http://www.venomousreptiles.org/data/articles/61/lachesis_bite.jpg


----------



## ljkenny

Oh okay! I did wonder, lol!

Phew!


----------



## strictly_scales

*Near enough to Bristol....*

I'm in Weston-super-Mare, so close enough to count. Anyways, this is the collection:

Snakes
_1.0.0 Python molorus bivitattus, Albino
0.1.0 __Python sebae, juvenile
1 __Calabaria reinhardti
0.1.0 _ _Lichanura trivirgata adult__
1.1.0 Pithuophsis sayi
1.0.0 Boiga cyanea
0.1.1 pantherophsis guttattus guttattus
1 Lampropeltis triangulum hondurensis
0.1.0 Elaphe carniata
1.1.0 Orthriophis taenurius taenurius
1.0.0 Coluber jugularis, melanistic
1 Crysolpelea ornata
_
Lizards
_0.1.0 Varanus panoptes hornii
0.1.1 Varanus exanthematicus
0.0.1 Varanus acanthurus
1.0.0 Tupinambis merianae
1.4.0 Pogona vitticeps
1 Gerrhosaurus major
1 Tiliquia scincoides
1.0.0 Iguana iguana
1.0.0 Cyclodomorphus gerrardii_

Chelonia
_1.0.0 Testudo horsfeldii
1 Kinosternum subrubrum subrubrum

_Amphibians_
1.1.0 Bufo viridus
0.1.0 Rana aureatum

_Invertebrates
_2 Hetrometrus spinifer
1.1 Scolopendra subspinipes sp.
1 Scolopendra polymorpha
2 unknown Centipede sp.
1.1 Archiospirostreptus gigas
6 Achatina fulica
_Assorted Cockroach sp.
Colony of _Platymerus bigutata_

I get staff discount at Blagdon 
*
*


----------



## TW

1.0.0 Boiga cyanea - Sell me him! lol! How old is he out of intrest?

Do you know any local snake breeders? I'm in Clevedon..


----------



## Mirf

That's one hell of a collection. I would need another house just to acomodate the lizards!


----------



## TW

Mirf said:


> That's one hell of a collection. I would need another house just to acomodate the lizards!


Hense why he should sell me the cyanea...lol! And its my birthday coming up...


----------



## TW

and he has a whipsnake...nice collection! :d


----------



## Mirf

TW said:


> Hense why he should sell me the cyanea...lol! And its my birthday coming up...


As long as I get the _Cyclodomorphus gerrardii :lol2:_.....it's my other half's birthday on friday if that counts??


----------



## ljkenny

Mirf said:


> As long as I get the _Cyclodomorphus gerrardii :lol2:_.....it's my other half's birthday on friday if that counts??


I know someone who has a birthday on the 20th of February - I want the Python Sabae.


----------



## incrisis

strictly_scales said:


> I get staff discount at Blagdon
> *
> *


We go to Blagdon quite a bit :2thumb:


----------



## strictly_scales

As much as I would like to sell u guys my collection, it's taken a while to gather, and alas, nothing is for sale. However, if anyone knows how to get hold of Boiga dendrophila (CB or LTC), Varanus varias (1.2), 1.0 Varanus panoptes (hornii pref.), 1.1 Dwarf Burmese, I'm outta Latin names now so...

any Vine Snakes, Pine snakes, Tiger Ratsnake, 1.2 Mediterranian Spur thighed Tortoise....

Actually, the juvenile Corn is for sale- £40 full set-up  (a little mundane now)


----------



## Mirf

strictly_scales said:


> As much as I would like to sell u guys my collection, it's taken a while to gather, and alas, nothing is for sale.


Well that's just plain greedy!!!!!!:roll:


:lol2:

In all seriousness though, where _do_ you house them all? They are some seriously impressive sized lizards you have (sorry, bit of a div when it comes to snakes)


----------



## Mattsetback

Hello!
I live in Bristol, in Bedminster.
My pets:

Tarkin (Chile Flame/Euthlus sp. red)









Sday (Acanthoscurria geniculata) (named because the guy I got him from had two but couldn't remember which was which, so there's a 50% chance he was called Wednesday)










Shark Attack III (Bracypelma Smithii)









Filbert and Ash (Leos - Ash is the female at the back, Filbert the male at the front)










And finally, and largest, DAGRON. (beardie, obv)








He's growing at a crazy rate. This is him 5 weeks ago:










Also, things to note in Bristol: There's a guy in Hotwells who breed roaches and sells them v.cheap in bulk.

There's a guy who builds sells and delivers vivs cheap (3x2 £70, 4x2 £100), I can't remember his name but he's easy to find on ebay.


----------



## _jake_

Wow, everyone has great collections. Didnt think there was that many members from bristol on here. Just out of interest, does anyone live my way? south gloustershire?. I know Robhalex lives in thornbury (10mins away) so it would be pretty cool if others did too!:2thumb:


----------



## ljkenny

I'm not far from you!


----------



## Mirf

I'm from Patchway originaly.


----------



## strictly_scales

Mirf said:


> Well that's just plain greedy!!!!!!:roll:
> 
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> In all seriousness though, where _do_ you house them all? They are some seriously impressive sized lizards you have (sorry, bit of a div when it comes to snakes)


Well, none of the Bosc's are adult, yet (there are now 3!), so theyr temporarily Vivved. Eventually they will end up in a Monitor bit, most probably one 8ft by 4ft. The Argus and the Tegu are both adults, both nearing 4 ft, and have a 33 and a half square foot pit in my Reptile Room- it's not ideal at the mo, but when the Iggys is bigger I'm gonna mesh off half of a spare bedroom for the Tegu and Iggy. 

I have a few community Vivaria, which I know is a tetchy subject but if you know what you are doing, actually can work really well. I'll post some articles on Community Vivs at some point... 

That should answer that one!


----------



## ReptileKid

Very nice collection mate,
im in Bedminster Down, not too far away.

BTW:
Selling: Bosc monitor + full setup: £130
Corn 3ft: £20
Male Leo: £20
All for £165


----------



## _jake_

ReptileKid said:


> Very nice collection mate,
> im in Bedminster Down, not too far away.
> 
> BTW:
> Selling: Bosc monitor + full setup: £130
> Corn 3ft: £20
> Male Leo: £20
> All for £165


 Bargain:no1:


----------



## ReptileKid

herpmad_boi said:


> Wow, everyone has great collections. Didnt think there was that many members from bristol on here. Just out of interest, does anyone live my way? south gloustershire?. I know Robhalex lives in thornbury (10mins away) so it would be pretty cool if others did too!:2thumb:


 Im in Bradley Stoke sometimes, 
brother lives there
erm shamps sure marne or somthing,
its by the big tescos:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

Mirf said:


> I'm from Patchway originaly.


 omfg.. im in little stoke:lol2:


----------



## _jake_

ReptileKid said:


> Im in Bradley Stoke sometimes,
> brother lives there
> erm shamps sure marne or somthing,
> its by the big tescos:lol2:


 oh i know!!.. probably see you sometimes then:lol2:.. basically at the tesco daily, and surrounding area's:2thumb:


----------



## ReptileKid

herpmad_boi said:


> omfg.. im in little stoke:lol2:


 My brothers mate lives in little stoke,
erm, its near parkway station, by a little rank of shops,
i think theres a school close?
cnt rememebr lol.


----------



## _jake_

ReptileKid said:


> My brothers mate lives in little stoke,
> erm, its near parkway station, by a little rank of shops,
> i think theres a school close?
> cnt rememebr lol.


 yeah.. thats stoke gifford i.e Patchway and little stokes enemy.:lol2: the schools filton..:|


----------



## Mirf

ReptileKid said:


> My brothers mate lives in little stoke,
> erm, its near parkway station, by a little rank of shops,
> i think theres a school close?
> cnt rememebr lol.


That's Stoke Lodge, not Little Stoke...


----------



## Mirf

strictly_scales said:


> Well, none of the Bosc's are adult, yet (there are now 3!), so theyr temporarily Vivved. Eventually they will end up in a Monitor bit, most probably one 8ft by 4ft. The Argus and the Tegu are both adults, both nearing 4 ft, and have a 33 and a half square foot pit in my Reptile Room- it's not ideal at the mo, but when the Iggys is bigger I'm gonna mesh off half of a spare bedroom for the Tegu and Iggy.
> 
> I have a few community Vivaria, which I know is a tetchy subject but if you know what you are doing, actually can work really well. I'll post some articles on Community Vivs at some point...
> 
> That should answer that one!


You really do live in a mansion then, those dimensions are bigger than my living room!!:mf_dribble:


----------



## jonnyjr

Mirf said:


> That's Stoke Lodge, not Little Stoke...


Im affraid neither reptile kid or you mirf is correct, as herpmad_boi said, its Stoke Gifford as I once lived there :lol2:


----------



## ReptileKid

Im sorry, LOL,
i dont live there, i just thought it was,
I know my brothers in Bradley stoke though, Champ sur marne,
its by tescos! lol.


----------



## strictly_scales

Mirf said:


> You really do live in a mansion then, those dimensions are bigger than my living room!!:mf_dribble:


Hmmm... not really... 33 1/2 square foot is only 7foot by 5 foot roughly- I just use space well! Lets just say its an ever expanding collection that will one day rule the entire upper floor of my flat. Guests will just have to sleep on the floor...


----------



## ljkenny

strictly_scales said:


> Hmmm... not really... 33 1/2 square foot is only 7foot by 5 foot roughly- I just use space well! Lets just say its an ever expanding collection that will one day rule the entire upper floor of my flat. Guests will just have to sleep on the floor...


Any chance of some pictures?


----------



## TW

strictly_scales said:


> I have a few community Vivaria, which I know is a tetchy subject but if you know what you are doing, actually can work really well. I'll post some articles on Community Vivs at some point...
> 
> That should answer that one!


See my pm..

How you have a feeding Boiga i dont know but it seems to work for you! lol! :whistling2:


----------



## Mirf

jonnyjr said:


> Im affraid neither reptile kid or you mirf is correct, as herpmad_boi said, its Stoke Gifford as I once lived there :lol2:


Oh lummy of course it is:bash: I really should have remembered that as my best mate lived there for 12 years and the Parkway Tavern was my drinking hole of choice:blush:


----------



## ljkenny

Mirf said:


> the Parkway Tavern was my drinking hole of choice:blush:


What's wrong with the Beaufort?


----------



## Mirf

ljkenny said:


> What's wrong with the Beaufort?


I would drink there too, and if I'm honest preferred the atmosphere in there, but the Parkway had a pool table at the time..


----------



## _jake_

ljkenny said:


> What's wrong with the Beaufort?


 Beaufort has been all kitted out nicely now.. but for carvery's, parkway:mf_dribble:

Oh, and the hungary horse on the A38 is nice now too!


----------



## ljkenny

Mirf said:


> I would drink there too, and if I'm honest preferred the atmosphere in there, but the Parkway had a pool table at the time..


Not any more it doesn't!

If you're not eating in there, there's no point.


----------



## _jake_

ljkenny said:


> Not any more it doesn't!
> 
> If you're not eating in there, there's no point.


 where do you live then?: victory:


----------



## ljkenny

Somewhere in the South West.


----------



## _jake_

:hmm:

Obvi somewhere local.. if its little stoke, get out, im the only rfuker in the village:lol2:


----------



## ljkenny

herpmad_boi said:


> :hmm:
> 
> Obvi somewhere local.. if its little stoke, get out, im the only rfuker in the village:lol2:


The only gay RFUKer in the village! 

I didn't say I lived anywhere near there - I just know the area.


----------



## _jake_

ljkenny said:


> The only gay RFUKer in the village!
> 
> I didn't say I lived anywhere near there - I just know the area.


 hmm... if your saying Gay - which im not. That means there could be another rfuker.


----------



## ljkenny

herpmad_boi said:


> hmm... if your saying Gay - which im not. That means there could be another rfuker.


In Little Stoke? I doubt it!

Is there ANYONE else in Little Stoke?


----------



## _jake_

Whats wrong with little stoke:whip:


----------



## TW

Clevedon FTW! lol


----------



## ljkenny

herpmad_boi said:


> Whats wrong with little stoke:whip:


It's little!


----------



## chimpy666

Little stoke..not even sure where that is...


but South Bristol is where its at..


that and Sadly Broke....ahem bradley stoke..


----------



## charlie2e1dxy

Shiredumpton ere!


----------



## _jake_

chimpy666 said:


> Little stoke..not even sure where that is...
> 
> 
> but South Bristol is where its at..
> 
> 
> that and Sadly Broke....ahem bradley stoke..


 south bristol?:| Little stoke/bradley stoke is South Gloustershire, so if its anywhere, its north bristol....i think:whistling2:


----------



## ljkenny

herpmad_boi said:


> south bristol?:| Little stoke/bradley stoke is South Gloustershire, so if its anywhere, its north bristol....i think:whistling2:


He was saying that "South Bristol is the place to be", not "Little Stoke is in South Bristol", lol!


----------



## ReptileKid

Yeah!
South bristol, BS13 preferably


----------



## TW

charlie2e1dxy said:


> Shiredumpton ere!


Thats where my family orginate from...: victory:

Nice to see another city supporter too...down with the gas!


----------



## Nebbz

i dont think i've wrote in here yet, im a bristol rep owner 

have a 3 ft adult green iguana called theo he should be around 4.5 mark but is missing a fair bit of his tail  but his own fault i guess but hes a rescue!

a 2.5 foot californian king snake, early 08 i think! called pixie, shes a black and white banded

2 5 month old crested geckos, called doobie and mix

2 chinese water dragons, ones almost a year not sure, and one is 5 months old, they are called skye and enzo 

1 tarantula (mexican red rump) called bandit, think shes a she!? needs sexing proply though!

much more planned, 09 should bring a common boa, and a green tree python, and also a grey rat snake im gona go get after i move :lol2:


----------



## Nebbz

TW said:


> Clevedon FTW! lol


small world lmao!


----------



## charlie2e1dxy

I used to live in Cherry Avenue, and have relatives there as well lol!!


----------



## charlie2e1dxy

TW said:


> Thats where my family orginate from...: victory:
> 
> Nice to see another city supporter too...down with the gas!


:no1:Only 1 team in Brizzle!:2thumb:


----------



## ljkenny

charlie2e1dxy said:


> :no1:Only 1 team in Brizzle!:2thumb:


Rovers?


----------



## ReptileKid

Uh oh, Rivalry!
*crouches in corner*


----------



## ljkenny

ReptileKid said:


> Uh oh, Rivalry!
> *crouches in corner*


I don't actually care, I hate football, but I love a bit of banter!

Go on the Rovers!​


----------



## Mirf

When the red, red robin goes bob, bob bobbing along......





shoot the b:censor::lol2:


----------



## Nebbz

charlie2e1dxy said:


> I used to live in Cherry Avenue, and have relatives there as well lol!!


lmao round the corner from mine. brookfield walk (kelting grove) ha! 

and used to live in sawyers court tiny world.


----------



## Alison_Reps

Bristol - Exeter Transport availible.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/misc-classifieds/252629-bristol-exeter-courier.html#post3343460
for more details.


----------



## Q-Tip

Hi dudes and dudettes, im new here but live in Wrington just south of Bristol..... and I have to add I follow the Red ones! Also looking to meet with anyone who has DWA species as I am DEADLY serious about getting one! Had two beautiful white lipped pit vipers in africa, most gorgeous things ever!! Cheers Guys.


----------



## MissCat

hi, i was born in bristol and have lived pretty much all over somerset/north devon, but now live in bridgwater, not too far from bristol i guess but i dont know if i count for this thread lol.
i have:
1.0.0 royal python
0.1.0 mexican black and white T
0.1.0 mexican redknee T
1.0.0 leo geckos
0.0.6 random fish
1.1.0 dogs
3.2.0 cats (one preggers)
2.1.0 kids
0.0.1 OH 
soon to have: 1.0.0 crb ^_^


----------



## boasalldaylong

i live in bristol  whitchurch villige though unfortuinatly lol i have a small collection but im only 15 and mum is deffo not keen lol but i am lookin for a baby common boa ( male perferably) with full set-up if anyone is gettin rid of one. i have a columbian rainbow boa (4-5ft) and a crested gecko  looking forward to getting own place and getting LOTS of snakes. got a saterday job in jurrasic reps (hi ryan lol ) trust me it is very clean (as that is what i spend all day doin lol ) and all reptiles and stock is at good quality and priced cheaply,, come cheak it out


----------



## nip99

hi all,i'am from bristol,many years ago used to manage reptile shack in hanham and reptiles r us in kingswood till i had a falling out with the owner,i'am from the lockleaze area but wont go shouting about it


----------



## BlakeneyJnr

Any body have a female beardie around the bristol area? Around a year/ year and a half old. PM me with what you have!


----------



## OliG

*2 y.o. female Beardie for Sale (Bristol)*

Hi Guys,

I too am from Bristol! Unfortunately, however, I'm having to offer my 2 y.o. female beardie + full set-up for sale. I'm now at uni and my landlord won't let me keep her in the house. And my parents don't have the time to give her the care she needs. 

If anyone is interested i'm looking for a quick sale so I won't be asking for much. Please call me on 07971329746 with any questions or if you're interested. 

Regards,

Oli


----------



## emasmad

im in bath n know bristol very well as used to live there, we have quite a big collection some are below


----------



## OliG

*2 y.o. Female Beardie + full set-up for sale*

Hi Guys and Girls in Bristol,

I have a 2 year old female Beardie + full set-up for sale.

I am selling her because I have moved to cardiff for uni and my landlord won't let me keep her (and my parents are unable to give her the care she needs). 

She comes with everything you'll need to care for her (3ft Viv, water bowl, heat lamp, UV tube + rocks and branches to climb on). She would make a great first pet (especially as a christmas present) or as a potential companion for another beardie.

I'm looking for around £150 for the lot but I need a quick sale so I'm open to offers.


Please contact Oliver on 07971329746 if you're interested

P.s. I also have Mdf pre-cut to make a 4ft viv (which i was going to before my landlord told me she couldn't stay) which i'll throw in free of charge.


----------



## ljkenny

OliG said:


> Hi Guys and Girls in Bristol,
> 
> I have a 2 year old female Beardie + full set-up for sale.
> 
> ...


You may have better luck in the Classifieds section if the site.


----------



## _jake_

There's a new pets at home opening at the willowbrook centre in Bradley Stoke. Looked in and seen a few vivs, the shops fitted just needs all the animals & products ect. But you never know, they might be alright!. They'd be even better if they'd accepted my work experience. Would love to do it with reptiles


----------



## egghed

Hi folks!

I was, until a week ago, a reptile owner. My beardy passed away last friday.

Ive been on the look out for another and made my first visit to Jurrasic Reps who have some beautiful baby hypos. Had a nice long chat with the fella in the shop, and was very impressed with his knowledge and passion for the reptiles and also with the shop in general. Very clean, happy looking animals and all looked very well looked after. I shall more than likely be returning in the next week to take one home!

When I first got my beardy, (I took him from a friend who couldnt house him anymore) I started buying food from Reptile Zone. The staff are knowledgable enough, but started to find more and more dead/dying insects in the tubs and they were really stinking . Im convinced this contributed to my beardy becoming ill last Autumn. So I stopped using em. The animals at Rep Zone looked well cared for though to be fair, but would have been fed with these crap insects so started to get live food from elsewhere.

Im new to the forums here, so nice to find some Bristolians! Cant wait to have another beardy in the flat. He was a top little fella and I miss him loads!

Cheers dudes!:2thumb:


----------



## Mirf

Hi egghead and welcome to the forum.

I've also had a few problems with livefood from RZ. I once bought a bulk bag of crickets, drove all the way home to Wales only to find the entire contents of the bag were dead. I was not a happy bunny.

Not had the chance to go to Jurassic reps sadly, but I only ever hear good things about them. Be sure to post pics of your little one when you get it.: victory:


----------



## Scarlet_Rain

*
Im in Weston, not far from Bristol. We take in rescues from time to time and find new homes for them. If anyone needs help just give me a message. 


Oh hey there Mirf *


----------



## Mirf

Scarlet_Rain said:


> *
> Im in Weston, not far from Bristol. We take in rescues from time to time and find new homes for them. If anyone needs help just give me a message.
> 
> 
> Oh hey there Mirf *


Hey you :grouphug:

*waves*


----------



## _jake_

Bristol officially sucks!.


----------



## Mirf

_jake_ said:


> Bristol officially sucks!.


You've only just worked that out?

I could have told you that 20 years ago :lol2:


----------



## SteveCourty

Im from Chippenham not far away


----------



## squeeky

i live in bristol and own many reptiles,i have burms,boas,boscs,leos,water dragons,turtles,iguana,salamander and a few others and i always use reptile zone.
most of my animals have come from there and have all had a 100% survival rate.
if i get any problems the staff are always on hand to help and i find their information is always acccurate and up to date.
i have never had any problems there and although i have used jurassic reps i find it more reassuring to know the owner of the shop is on site 6 days a week like at reptile zone instead of hardly ever dealing with the boss at jurassic reps.
:2thumb:


----------



## JFRC

YAY bristol people!!! I now know where all those lovely animals go....jealous of you all!

Is there any ever herp meets in bristol? Also any well known breeders in the area?


----------



## _jake_

Mirf said:


> You've only just worked that out?
> 
> I could have told you that 20 years ago :lol2:


 :Na_Na_Na_Na: :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## _jake_

JFRC said:


> YAY bristol people!!! I now know where all those lovely animals go....jealous of you all!
> 
> Is there any ever herp meets in bristol? Also any well known breeders in the area?


 The Speckled Gecko is in Bradley Stoke:2thumb:


----------



## Buda87

JFRC said:


> YAY bristol people!!! I now know where all those lovely animals go....jealous of you all!
> 
> Is there any ever herp meets in bristol? Also any well known breeders in the area?



Would be good to have a rep night.
I'm from bristol too  well bath really. Well actually I'm from radstock hehe:2thumb:


----------



## FatSam

I've never been to Bristol! But my dad got a job with English heritage in bath so we're moving! YEA!


----------



## nino_rojo

JFRC said:


> YAY bristol people!!! I now know where all those lovely animals go....jealous of you all!
> 
> Is there any ever herp meets in bristol? Also any well known breeders in the area?


I was wondering the same, thats how I found this thread. Any ideas?


----------



## _jake_

No herp meets I think! A few breeders tooo!


----------



## ex0tics

Bristol here mate :2thumb:

I have a small collection, well not _that_ small.

A meet has potential to be great, I'm 17 though


----------



## footychick

Hey people I am from Bristol I own a corn snake and have just bought my first crestie. He/she is so sweet and I am learning loads from this site thanks everyone


----------



## chazloving

*Live Silkworms*

Hi all

I am currently researching for a peice on silk production in the UK for BBC Bristol, and am looking for live silkworms. Are any of you breeding silkworms for feeding to your reptiles? Any information is welcome.

Many thanks

Charlotte Loving


----------

